# Where to work and snowboard?



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Read through some:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...6-interview-vail-resorts-tomorrow-some-s.html

or:

there are options > http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/41835-resort-town-prostitution.html

or:

use the search function, sure there are more discussions in there on this subject

:laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

been discussed quite a bit, bottom line, if you want to work at a resort, dont plan on enjoying your work time, your sleeping arrangements, the fellow employees, or getting to snowboard much.


honestly there is no cheap way to do this. From what everyone has said working at the resorts is not the way to go, and with your limited work experience you wont be able to find a job that pays high enough to get an apartment even with a room mate, to do that you would have to work so much you wouldn't have any time to actually snowboard.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just beware. Two of my buddies were gonna head out to Tahoe and bum it for a season before heading back to med school. They're 30 now and still there waiting tables.

Ski towns have a way of just sucking you in and not letting you go.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

working at a resort = never snowboarding


----------



## Nette (Nov 4, 2011)

this makes me sad 
looooool
any other solutions to earn money so you can board? -don't say prostitution. :laugh:


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

I imagine the competitiveness for bartender positions is downright vicious in resort towns, but it's a job my sister picked up to pay through college... and dear god did she make crap tons of money from it. She would make my entire week's wage just from working a friday and saturday night.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Waiters around here make $4-600/ day sometimes mores when its really busy. There are tons of jobs available too. I researched the area for 3 years before moving out here. Most shops around town have hiring signs up and have had them for a while... my wife got 3a job offers in a week of looking.


----------



## Nette (Nov 4, 2011)

Argo said:


> Waiters around here make $4-600/ day sometimes mores when its really busy. There are tons of jobs available too. I researched the area for 3 years before moving out here. Most shops around town have hiring signs up and have had them for a while... my wife got 3a job offers in a week of looking.


That sounds very interesting. And where is 'here'?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

My daughter 17 is signed up as a ski instructor (tue, thurs, fri, sat and sun) for the second year...the 3-13 year old screamers and skis a ton especially midweek, doesn't make much money but still lives at home.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Most serving jobs are only 25 hours a week so find one you can work nights, not sure if that'll be enough to live on but it's better than having to work all day while you watch everyone else ride.


----------

